# introducing bees to top bar hive



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

How do your top bars and the cross section of your TBH compare to dimensions of the four frame nuc? Is the four frame nuc Langstroth deep dimensions? Is the long TBH Langstroth dimensions? If it is, you'd just put them in. If it's not, I'd make some "swarm catching frames" that fit the TBH and cut the comb out of the deep frames and put them in the swarm catching frames.

http://www.beesource.com/plans/swarmfrm.pdf
http://www.beesource.com/plans/scf/index.htm


----------

